# New project: a basket case Yard Machines Gold 8.5 HP/26"



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

....so I've been telling myself for years to not bring home any additional snowblowers, as winters have been mild here.

However, I couldn't help myself when one popped up last weekend about 15 minutes from me.

It was listed as running but with a dead gearbox. I brought it home and the auger gear is indeed shot.

















This one has the dual belt setup for the auger pulleys up front and even the belts are in good condition. The tractor half of the machine looks great. The muffler has no rust, the gas tank loks new, good tread on the tires, etc etc. But when you start looking at the bucket, the skid shoes are down to nothing, the bottom of the bucket no longer has the bolt holes for the scraper bar.

I'm hoping to find a suitable MTD front end locally in the upcoming months, preferably with a good gearbox. If anyone in MA has a suitable front end, send me a messsage! It needs to be the bucket that requires 6 bolts to mount to the frame (3 bolts per side) and not a 4-bolt bucket.

I'm including a sample photo of a suitable bucket with the 3 bolts per side and the dual auger pulleys. I'm not too picky about the color but black would be nice.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

how bad is the bucket? still might be better to try fixing what is there and just using it as is. realistically what would that machine really go for all fixed up and running? any good buckets will likely be attached to a good machine. it is also kind of rare to find a nice machine with a bad engine. i found a machine with a bad engine for $25 but took nearly 3 months before i luckily had someone give me an engine that would work on the machine. most people were wanting $100-150 for an engine which is what i got for the machine when i sold it. i got $150 for it. it did sell quick but definitely didn't have as much interest in the 24 hours i had it listed as i have had when i sold other machines 2-3 months ago for more money.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Seems to be a pretty nice "bucket case". 


.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I don't think these things are worth a whole lot in my region... there's another one that looks to be in much better shape that needs a carb clean for $150 that doesn't have bucket issues.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

I think I have that one.....26" tub, black, but Not the Gold edition..... Was a clean machine.......low hours but motor is smoked. I'll check the mounting style in the morning when I get to the shop.

GLuck, Jay


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Nice machine. I always like mine of similar vintage.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I found a similar gold yard machines 5hp 24" snowblower with a seized engine one town over from me. The buckets interchange 100% and I was even able to transfer the dual auger pulley setup. It will need new skids and a scraper bar but the bucket itself is pretty good for how old it is.























It's now a 8.5hp 24" snowblower with large wheels.


----------

